# Really sweet hedgie suddenly grumpy



## alltheapples (Jun 12, 2014)

My hedge Harvey is about 9 months old now. He's always been such a super sweetie pie and never really hissed or puffed at me. I'm a college student and lately it's exam time so I've been only taking him out every OTHER day, but usually for twice as long (an hour-1.5 hours). He's been a little huffy but it's usually not so bad...but today he huffed into a ball and only uncurled after I held him out for like 10 minutes! It's totally unlike him. He's never quilled so I assumed he did before I picked him up from the breeder. I don't see any missing quills in his cage, either. I haven't added anything new or new smells...

Could he be sick? Am I doing anything wrong?
Any help would be lovely
Thanks


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

Anything different about the environment that last time you took him out? Perhaps harsh lighting, faint smells, etc?

Edit: good luck on exams!! I'm a grad student and I'm about to start finals time too!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

A sudden behavior change can be an indication of illness or something wrong. Check him over completely - look for any bruises, bumps, wounds, or possibly a quill poking him somewhere. Are you positive there haven't been any changes to his environment? New smells from any scent products, new furniture, new pets, new people, etc. New cleaning products, anything new in his cage? What about on you? Any new body wash, deodorant, etc.? It's also possible that he's just having an off day or disapproves of the new bonding schedule. But it's a good idea to rule out other possibilities (and drive yourself crazy trying to figure it out :lol before writing it off as that. Keep an eye on him for the next couple days & see if he goes back to normal. Look for any changes in eating, drinking, activity, and pee/poop. Hopefully he's just having a grumpy day.


----------

